# Sinn ux hydro vs u1 cost of maint



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

First off, I'm in the market for a Sinn, either UX or U1. I think they are both beautiful pieces, I have a number of automatics, and sometimes the idea of a quartz that doesn't require a winder or resetting on it's return to the wrist in the rotation seems kind of nice. As part of my decision process I would like to get a feel for what the cost / frequency of maintenance would be for the two.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you. I have the U1 and the UX and wear the UX 10 to 1 over the U1 which I love in it's own right. Why do I wear the UX more? It is eternally to the second accurate regardless of when you last wore it, even when I wear my U1 it loses about 2 sec/day.

The UX battery is good for a reported 8 years. Good enough for me.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Rob,

Given a roughly equal choice most of us seem to choose watches based
on appearance. You might try putting the Sinn UX and U1 photos on your 
monitor and look at them daily until one seems more appealing.

If you think you like the dial and hands equally you might watch the sales
forum for an opportunity, and take the first deal that works out.

The last cost I saw for replacing the battery and changing the oil is
58 Euro plus shipping (please note, international shipping is expensive).
Of course, that will change by the time your watch would need a new
battery. If you have a number of automatic watches you already know
the cost of maintenance is a gamble. If you drop or damage your 
automatic movement it could be expensive to fix, though the U1 
movement can be rebuilt locally for perhaps $125. 

The quartz Sinn UX would shrug off most abuse and still keep excellent
time. That removes some of the risk from the cost of ownership estimates.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

ive also been eyeing the ux for quite a while now. i bought the u1 thinking i could get used to the block hands but no matter how long i stared at it it still looked weird so i sold it.

i think there's also other aspects of the maintenance you'll have to consider other than the quartz movement and the battery life. Ive read of UXs having bubbles in the oil-filled case. the thought of having that happen to my potential UX and losing it for 3 months because i hafta send it overseas is painful.

im also not sure about this new oil that sinn uses too and how it will affect the markers and hands on the UX. from what i heard the old oil took abt 1 year to turn the hands brown.. maybe this new oil just takes longer to corrode the hands? only time will tell..

anyone have any status updates on the new oils and how the hands are holding up?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 13, 2010)

First post, glad I found this forum. 

I am really looking at buying a UX, I really like the fact that the quartz is extremely accurate. 

If Sinn made a non-oil version of this watch I would be very interested. 

The thought of the hands changing color or bubbles appearing and having to send the watch to Germany is a bit of a worry.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would not be concerned with the air bubbles, they do not occur in all oil-filled watches, it's kinda rare. I've owned a number of the oil-filled watches and my current EZM is the only one that rarely will show a bubble when the environmental conditions are just so. But the bubbles disappear shortly.
DW


----------



## vinnie (Apr 13, 2010)

David Woo said:


> I would not be concerned with the air bubbles, they do not occur in all oil-filled watches, it's kinda rare. I've owned a number of the oil-filled watches and my current EZM is the only one that rarely will show a bubble when the environmental conditions are just so. But the bubbles disappear shortly.
> DW


Hello David

Did you experience the hands and/or markers changing color from the oil used in any of your oil-filled watches?

Kind Regards

Andrew


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

@david, thats comforting to hear..

@vinnie, i'd suggest doing a search on the forum.. maybe "ux brown" and im sure you'll find a lot of articles abt the old oil turning the markers and hands brown. and perhaps some info on the new oil they use (supposedly teflon oil)

the last time i created a thread to ask the ux owners abt their hands/markers they were still alright.. maybe its too soon to tell? but thats just the worry-ier inside me talking..


----------



## TrickTock (Mar 3, 2010)

There are no reports of discoloration with the new HYDRO fluid on any of the watch forums. Sinn switched from a silicone fluid to a perfluorinated fluid (it is either 3M Fluorinert or Solvay Galden). These fluids have chemical properties like Teflon which is a perfluorinated elastomer. They are completely inert. You can drink them. You can completely immerse your computer in them -- some people do this for extreme cooling for CPU overclocking.

I'm not suprised that the silicone fluids in the first HYDRO watches were reactive with the dial inks. That's just not going to happen with a perfluorinated fluid. (I am an R&D engineer in the chemical industry, so not entirely talking from my rear end!)

If you are interested, more technical info is in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2880812#poststop


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

TrickTock said:


> There are no reports of discoloration with the new HYDRO fluid on any of the watch forums. Sinn switched from a silicone fluid to a perfluorinated fluid (it is either 3M Fluorinert or Solvay Galden). These fluids have chemical properties like Teflon which is a perfluorinated elastomer. They are completely inert. You can drink them. You can completely immerse your computer in them -- some people do this for extreme cooling for CPU overclocking.
> 
> I'm not suprised that the silicone fluids in the first HYDRO watches were reactive with the dial inks. That's just not going to happen with a perfluorinated fluid. (I am an R&D engineer in the chemical industry, so not entirely talking from my rear end!)
> 
> ...


That is good enough for me!!! Thanks

I love my UX. :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

vinnie said:


> Did you experience the hands and/or markers changing color from the oil used in any of your oil-filled watches?


Let's see, I've owned 2 UX's and they were fine, no discoloration at all and no air bubbles. I'm on the 3rd EZM2 and this is the only one that has discolored, but I'm actually kinda fond of the color, it shows that it's been around a bit. So I may keep it this way.

And an air bubble only showed up once, when I left it in the garage overnight and it got cold. But once on the wrist for 15 minutes and it warmed up, the tiny bubble disappeared. I've been trying to get it to come back so I can get a photo of it, lol. Maybe the frig tonight....
DW


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, I have a feeling that at some point I will end up with both the U1 and UX. It will probably just be a question of which one arrives first. :-!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## vinnie (Apr 13, 2010)

@TrickTock - Thank you for the detailed information regarding the new perfluorinated fluid. A lot of technology is used in the UX. Amazing watch.

@David and Erasershavin. Thank you for your information and sharing your experiences. 

The next step for me is to see how one looks on my wrist when I travel next in a few months, no AD where I live. :-(

Kind Regards 

Andrew


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

erasershavings said:


> ive also been eyeing the ux for quite a while now. i bought the u1 thinking i could get used to the block hands but no matter how long i stared at it it still looked weird so i sold it.


Same here, and I'm definitely warming up to the UX. Anyone know if Sinn makes sure the seconds hand hits the markers. It would drive me nuts spending $2000 on a quartz and have it sloppy that way.:-s


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

not too sure abt that but i do know that theres this thing called the second hand "bounce" in the UXs.. not sure if its still prevalent in the ones with the new perflourinated oil. might wanna look that up on youtube to get a better picture and see if that bothers you too. 

personally im fine with the hands not lining up and the bounce. its just the possibility of the bubble formation that bothers me. i don't think it adds character to the watch like some pple say.. to me it just screams defect o|


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

You'd be hard pressed to find a quartz watch in any price range whose second hand lines up with every marker 100% of the time. That's just one of those idiosyncrasies with quartz watches.


----------



## loiphin (Dec 27, 2007)

I sold my U1 to buy a UX. Best thing I ever did. But then again I am bit of an accuracy freak.


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

As predicted I finally made the plunge into the Sinnhood. Just purchased a U1, should arrive on Friday, can't wait. Now the only question is which Sinn will be next?

Rob


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

That's easy, the UX. Nice complement to a mechanical watch. I should know...I have both!


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can the U1 be serviced (calibrated) by a local certified service center?


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Azilla21 said:


> Can the U1 be serviced (calibrated) by a local certified service center?


Yep.. U2 and UX on the other hand have to be sent to germany for the FULL servicing..


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

One more question. How can some scratches be removed off a bead blast finish on the bezel?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Azilla,

I have not seen a scratched U series bezel. Please could you post photos
of the bezel, and described how the damage was inflicted.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I'll try to post soon.


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's kind of hard to get the right angle of the bezel to get the scratches to show. But from 5min to the 15min marker is where the scratches are. I got them on there through just everyday wear and tear.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Azilla,

Thanks for posting the photos.

Since those scratches are over the minute scale I think they could be difficult
to remove without affecting the minute scale. The scratches seem not very
noticeable. I think it may not be worth the trouble to remove them.

I am surprised about "just everyday wear and tear". This watch (below) has
had some tough use, and there are no scratches showing on the case or bezel,
though there is a mark in the white bezel insert. For your watch your every day 
life may be tougher than mine.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responce and pics. Does anybody know if a local jeweler would be able to re bead blast the finish like this?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Azilla21 said:


> Thanks for the responce and pics. Does anybody know if a local jeweler would be able to re bead blast the finish like this?


The size and type of blast media is going to affect the outcome. He may have to do the entire bezel to get a texture match then repaint the markers.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am also intertestd in a Sinn UX. so I emailed Rob at Watchbuys, with some questions and here are his responses:

Yes, all Sinn UX watches have a screw in crown.​And no, I am sorry but we would not have a watch that would have a "perfect alignment" as there can and always will be variances with any mechanically made object.​The watch would have passed two inspections - Sinn's and our own. We would not ship out a watch that does not pass these tolerances, but at the same time no watch is and will remain perfect.​Both hands and bezels can shift over time as the watch breaks in so there is no such thing as "perfect". A watch that looks close to perfect can actually slip to less than perfect, while one that appears less than perfect can align itself closer to perfect. It all depends upon the break in period which is generally three months.

I forgot to mention that the Sinn UX is completely oil filled.

For this reason, the hands have a small "bounce effect", especially the seconds hand.

With each tick the hand moves through the oil, just as a swimmer's arm cuts through the water, and this creates alignment jumps.​Thank you.​
Rob​WatchBuys

So now I am still deciding if the price of the watch is worth it to me. I like quartz for accuracy, and this is HAQ, Time keeping specs are fantastic. I wanted to buy new so I have at least 8 years on the battery, but without first seeing the watch poses a problem for me. Buying used usually means you have probably 3 years left on the battery before a very expensive battery, and oil change. I'm still on the fence on this one.

Regards,

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada

​


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

hmm my newly purchased UX does not have a screw-down crown. I think Sinn has been using the new crown with D-3 system since 2009 or something according to some other thread on WUS? Either way it can't be beat for it's accuracy as it's a COSC certified HAQ. I have been wearing mine for a few days now and my only gripes about this watch is that :

1. Since my COSC cert was dated mid 2008, i think my dealer sold me a watch that was likely to have been sitting in their stock room since 2009/2010, which means my battery will probably need to changed in another 3-4 years time. So unless you get a fresh piece i am not certain you will get a full 7 years? 

2. The feel, finish and action of the bezel isn't top notch like my U2, just feels "cheaper" and the markings are shallower and lighter in color. 

3. Seconds hand don't hit the markers on the dial spot on, they are always a little off, only when the oil causes the "bounce" do they hit spot on on the markers. Kind of underwhelming for a quartz of this price, my Tuna hits dead on and so does my omega quartz


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

akitadog said:


> I wanted to buy new so I have at least 8 years on the battery, but without first seeing the watch poses a problem for me.


you might chat with Rob about his next road trip to Seattle: that's a good way to see in person what WB carries.
man, four years old, that was a long time ago&#8230;.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

balzebub said:


> hmm my newly purchased UX does not have a screw-down crown. I think Sinn has been using the new crown with D-3 system since 2009 or something according to some other thread on WUS? Either way it can't be beat for it's accuracy as it's a COSC certified HAQ.


+1 on the crown. My UX was manufactured and certified in 2011 and the crown is not screw down.

Honestly, I can't say enough great things about this watch. Other watches will come and go but this one is a keeper. It's not a pretty watch but, then again, I didn't want a pretty watch. What it is is an incredible tool diver that emphasizes function and durability over form. Pretty minimalist and substantial on the wrist. I recently put it on my right wrist (usually worn on my left wrist) and was surprised with its weight. I knew it was heavy but I really felt its weight doing that.

Yeah, it's "only" a quartz watch but it is the baddest quartz watch out there.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Not to further confuse the issue, but my current UX was certified in 2012 and sold new from WB in December 2013. It has a screw down crown.

Is it possible that Sinn has switched back? I remember reading about this before, but Tapatalk's search capabilities are failing me at the moment. I'm sure a more knowledgeable Sinner will clear it up for everyone quickly.

I agree with your sentiments rosborn, it's an amazing watch regardless of which crown you get.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

TheRegulator said:


> Not to further confuse the issue, but my current UX was certified in 2012 and sold new from WB in December 2013. It has a screw down crown.
> 
> Is it possible that Sinn has switched back? I remember reading about this before, but Tapatalk's search capabilities are failing me AT&T he moment. I'm sure a more knowledgeable Sinner will clear it up for everyone quickly.
> 
> I agree with your sentiments rosborn, it's an amazing watch regardless of which crown you get.


Yep i am curious too...since based on my COSC cert my piece should have been assembled in early 2010 and it doesn't have a screw-down crown. So did SINN revert back to the old system? But on their webpage, the UX is still listed as using the "new" D3 technology for the crown/stem which means it's not screw down.....


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

balzebub said:


> hmm my newly purchased UX does not have a screw-down crown. I think Sinn has been using the new crown with D-3 system since 2009 or something according to some other thread on WUS? Either way it can't be beat for it's accuracy as it's a COSC certified HAQ. I have been wearing mine for a few days now and my only gripes about this watch is that :
> 
> 1. Since my COSC cert was dated mid 2008, i think my dealer sold me a watch that was likely to have been sitting in their stock room since 2009/2010, which means my battery will probably need to changed in another 3-4 years time. So unless you get a fresh piece i am not certain you will get a full 7 years?
> 
> ...


It seems possible but unlikely your watch has been sitting around since 2009.
Remember, COSC tests are performed on the movement. The watch would
receive its battery at the time of assembly.

In about 2011 Sinn changed the bezel ratchet system from coil spring loaded
pins to a flat spring with tabs. That gives it more positive centering "feel".
I think it feels a little cheaper than the old method, but it probably makes
chronic complainers feel better. My guess is Sinn made the change because
silt getting into the ratchet pins could make them sticky, which probably
generated warranty complaints.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

